# (6)Texas Tech vs. (11)UCLA Game Thread



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

<MARQUEE loop="-1" scrollamount="6" width="100%"><h2>*Texas Tech(20-10) 
vs.
UCLA (18-10)*</h2>*---March 17th, 2005---*








*McKale Center
Tucson, Arizona*</MARQUEE>
*LINEUPS:*












































Ronald Ross, Jarrius Jackson, Martin Zeno, D. Suljagic, Devonne Giles 

*Versus:*












































Jordan Farmar, Aaron Affelo, Dijon Thompson, Josh Shipp, Michael Fey 


All game discussion in this thread


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

Go Bruins


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*I have the Bruins as cinderellas in 2 of my brackets...I think they are the more athletic team...they are losing early though...GO BRUINS :banana: *


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *I have the Bruins as cinderellas in 2 of my brackets...I think they are the more athletic team...they are losing early though...GO BRUINS :banana: *


I got em in the Sweet 16. They are getting killed right now :curse:


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

i got texas tech winning this


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Go Bruins!


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I have UCLA in this game. They are down 4 points with 2:30 to go in the first half.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

our defense killed us in the interior. We couldnt stop their motion offense and the refs i thought were terrible, but we didnt deserve to win this game. Great season by Howland and team though, none of us bruin fans really expected us to be in the NCAAs at the start of the year. The process has begun...


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

Texas Tech was just too well coached and too disciplined for UCLA's youth to handle. Oh, and Ross is legit, that guy is hard nosed and just doesn't make mistakes.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

vadimivich said:


> Texas Tech was just too well coached and too disciplined for UCLA's youth to handle. Oh, and Ross is legit, that guy is hard nosed and just doesn't make mistakes.


Hard to believe Ross was just a walk on.....


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

IMO Texas Tech's Guards are going to give Gonzaga tons of problems, But our inside game is better than Texas Tech's.


----------

